# How has France's "multiculturalism" worked out for them, with growing Muslim "No-Go" zones, murders?



## Little-Acorn

Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.

So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.

A very sobering video:
Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube

The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever take the hint?


----------



## Carib Gyal

Hey! Not ALL Muslims!


----------



## HenryBHough

France won't have to put up with it much longer.  Won't be long before the Muslim terrorists figure out how much Our Kenyan Emperor's Imperial Order has done to make life so much easier for them here than in France.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Little-Acorn said:


> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?


You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Carib Gyal said:


> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!


Didn't even watch the video, did we?


----------



## Carib Gyal

Little-Acorn said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
Click to expand...

I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
Click to expand...

7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
Click to expand...

On planet terror.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On planet terror.
Click to expand...

That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
Click to expand...

You should live in France in your women's underpants.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> 
> 
> On planet terror.
Click to expand...

Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
Click to expand...

I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Back to the subject:
Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.

So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.

A very sobering video:
Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube

The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever learn?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Thank God that no one in France ever killed anyone because of religion before this?  Oh wait, they did.  My bad.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
Click to expand...

I don't live in America.

There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.


----------



## TooTall

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
Click to expand...


Closer to 10% and entire sections of the suburbs are now under sharia law.  On this planet!


----------



## Little-Acorn

Carib Gyal said:


> I don't live in America.


Please don't feed the trolls.



> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.


Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.

It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.

Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> 
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
Click to expand...

Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer to 10% and entire sections of the suburbs are now under sharia law.  On this planet!
Click to expand...

Link it, and how very odd, they actually believe what their Holy Book says, which is a big part of the problem eh?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Little-Acorn said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.
> 
> It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.
> 
> Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.
Click to expand...

You could educate them on the fact that their religion, like all religion, is bullshit?  That would be a good start.


----------



## Carib Gyal

Little-Acorn said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.
> 
> It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.
> 
> Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.
Click to expand...

It's gonna take stronger will than is currently being shown. You have people like PMH who now promote their version of crazy. Even that Dem god FDR put Japanese-Americans in camps until WWII was over.


----------



## TooTall

PaintMyHouse said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer to 10% and entire sections of the suburbs are now under sharia law.  On this planet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it, and how very odd, they actually believe what their Holy Book says, which is a big part of the problem eh?
Click to expand...



"The Muslim population of France reached an estimated 6.5 million in 2013. Although France is prohibited by law from collecting official statistics about the race or religion of its citizens, this estimate is based on the average of several recent studies that attempt to calculate the number of people in France whose origins are from Muslim majority countries.

This estimate would imply that the Muslim population of France is now approximately 10% of the country's total population of around 66 million. In real terms, France has the largest Muslim population in the European Union."

The Islamization of France in 2013


----------



## Mac1958

PaintMyHouse said:


> Thank God that no one in France ever killed anyone because of religion before this?  Oh wait, they did.  My bad.



Keep it up for the PC-protected religion, great stuff!

.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
Click to expand...

Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Mac1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God that no one in France ever killed anyone because of religion before this?  Oh wait, they did.  My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up for the PC-protected religion, great stuff!
Click to expand...

No religion is protected, they are all utter fucking nonsense.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
Click to expand...

If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.
> 
> It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.
> 
> Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna take stronger will than is currently being shown. You have people like PMH who now promote their version of crazy. Even that Dem god FDR put Japanese-Americans in camps until WWII was over.
Click to expand...

Yes he did, and he was dead fucking wrong.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Surreal.
The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen. 
Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
 And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.
> 
> It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.
> 
> Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did acknowledge it. It's your beloved president who can't or won't.
> It's gonna take stronger will than is currently being shown. You have people like PMH who now promote their version of crazy. Even that Dem god FDR put Japanese-Americans in camps until WWII was over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did, and he was dead fucking wrong.
Click to expand...

Argue with him then.


----------



## TooTall

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer to 10% and entire sections of the suburbs are now under sharia law.  On this planet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it, and how very odd, they actually believe what their Holy Book says, which is a big part of the problem eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> "The Muslim population of France reached an estimated 6.5 million in 2013. Although France is prohibited by law from collecting official statistics about the race or religion of its citizens, this estimate is based on the average of several recent studies that attempt to calculate the number of people in France whose origins are from Muslim majority countries.
> 
> This estimate would imply that the Muslim population of France is now approximately 10% of the country's total population of around 66 million. In real terms, France has the largest Muslim population in the European Union."
> 
> The Islamization of France in 2013
Click to expand...


And this:

"In France, large swaths of Muslim neighborhoods are now considered "no-go" zones by French police. At last count, there are751 Sensitive Urban Zones(Zones Urbaines Sensibles, ZUS), as they are euphemistically called. A complete list of the ZUS can be found on aFrench government website, complete with satellite maps and precise street demarcations. An estimated 5 million Muslims live in the ZUS, parts of France over which the French state has lost control.

Muslim immigrants are taking control of other parts of France too. In Paris and other French cities with high Muslim populations, such as Lyons, Marseilles and Toulouse, thousands of Muslims are closing off streets and sidewalks (and by extension, are closing down local businesses and trapping non-Muslim residents in their homes and offices) to accommodate overflowing crowds for Friday prayers. Some mosques have alsobegun broadcasting sermons and chants of "Allahu Akbar" via loudspeakersinto the streets.

The weekly spectacles, which have been documented by dozens of videos posted on Youtube.com (here,here,here,here,here,here,here,hereandhere), and which have been denounced as an "occupation without tanks or soldiers," have provoked anger and disbelief. But despite many public complaints, local authorities have declined to intervene because they are afraid of sparking riots."

European No-Go Zones for Non-Muslims Proliferating


----------



## PaintMyHouse

iamwhatiseem said:


> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.


Sure thing.  There's no violence here, except that done by those damn Muslims.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Mac1958 said:


> Keep it up for the PC-protected religion, great stuff!


Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.
> 
> It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.
> 
> Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did acknowledge it. It's your beloved president who can't or won't.
> It's gonna take stronger will than is currently being shown. You have people like PMH who now promote their version of crazy. Even that Dem god FDR put Japanese-Americans in camps until WWII was over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did, and he was dead fucking wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Argue with him then.
Click to expand...

How about you learn from history instead eh?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Little-Acorn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up for the PC-protected religion, great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
Click to expand...

Stop playing Mod asswipe.  No one cares.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Carib Gyal said:


> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.


Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Little-Acorn said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
Click to expand...

As usual your thread sucks little man.  Just deal with it, like you need to learn how to deal with a world of 1.6 billion Muslims.


----------



## Mac1958

.

It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!

It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!

Christians kill people!

People are murdered every day!

All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!

You're a racist!

I think those are the core attempts at PC protection, but I'm sure there are others.

.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.
> 
> It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.
> 
> Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did acknowledge it. It's your beloved president who can't or won't.
> It's gonna take stronger will than is currently being shown. You have people like PMH who now promote their version of crazy. Even that Dem god FDR put Japanese-Americans in camps until WWII was over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did, and he was dead fucking wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Argue with him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you learn from history instead eh?
Click to expand...

I did. The US won that war and FDR is considered a Dem hero. History also records the reluctance of many to fighting it at all, until the disaster that was Pearl Harbor. Perhaps it is you who should learn from history.


----------



## Esmeralda

Little-Acorn said:


> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever take the hint?


The source of the video is the 700 Club.  A source which couldn't be more biased.  There is every reason to doubt its veracity.  I have stayed in a hotel in an Arab neighborhood in Paris, for 10 days, with no problems whatsoever, day or night.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> Good point. The belief of these radical Muslim militants that it's OK for them to annihilate anyone who disagrees with them, is the threat they hold over normal people everywhere.
> 
> It is also the condition that makes it foolhardy to accept them into your country.
> 
> Is there any way to keep them out, other than by banning ALL Muslims from immigrating? I'd like to hear any suggestions for a less draconian way, that will still keep the mass murderers and fanatic dictators out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did acknowledge it. It's your beloved president who can't or won't.
> It's gonna take stronger will than is currently being shown. You have people like PMH who now promote their version of crazy. Even that Dem god FDR put Japanese-Americans in camps until WWII was over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did, and he was dead fucking wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Argue with him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you learn from history instead eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. The US won that war and FDR is considered a Dem hero. History also records the reluctance of many to fighting it at all, until the disaster that was Pearl Harbor. Perhaps it is you who should learn from history.
Click to expand...

I know the history well, and FDR _was_ a hero, and he was also dead wrong in this case.  Just because a man you admire made a mistake doesn't mean you should as well.


----------



## Little-Acorn

TooTall said:


> But despite many public complaints, local authorities have declined to intervene because they are afraid of sparking riots."


That's the authorities first mistake, of course. They should enforce the laws impartially upon ALL who break them. And if Muslims riot over them, they should be prosecuted every time, _and deported where appropriate.
_
And from the look of recent events, it's apparently very appropriate.


----------



## Mac1958

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> 
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> 
> Christians kill people!
> 
> People are murdered every day!
> 
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> 
> You're a racist!
> 
> I think those are the core attempts at PC protection, but I'm sure there are others.
> 
> .



Wait, I need to add one:  "Some of my best friends are Muslims!"



.


----------



## TooTall

Little-Acorn said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But despite many public complaints, local authorities have declined to intervene because they are afraid of sparking riots."
> 
> 
> 
> That's the authorities first mistake, of course. They should enforce the laws impartially upon ALL who break them. And if Muslims riot over them, they should be prosecuted every time, _and deported where appropriate.
> _
> And from the look of recent events, it's apparently very appropriate.
Click to expand...


I agree, but apparently the French President does not.


----------



## Meathead

Esmeralda said:


> The source of the video is the 700 Club.  A source which couldn't be more biased.  There is every reason to doubt its veracity.  I have stayed in a hotel in an Arab neighborhood in Paris, for 10 days, with no problems whatsoever, day or night.


Did you expect them to hit on old ladies? FFS!


----------



## candycorn

Gee, every fucking time I point out to the gun nuts that the only reason we have so many gun deaths v. Europe is the second amendmentm..all I hear is that European culture is different.  Now low and behold the argument is that part of Europe is too diverse culturally.

Incredible.


----------



## Carib Gyal

candycorn said:


> Gee, every fucking time I point out to the gun nuts that the only reason we have so many gun deaths v. Europe is the second amendmentm..all I hear is that European culture is different.  Now low and behold the argument is that part of Europe is too diverse culturally.
> 
> Incredible.


Apparently the citizens of France follow the gun laws. Islamic terrorists, not so much.


----------



## gipper

At least one politician is brave enough to point out the failures of multiculturalism.  No doubt the left is working over time to destroy him.

*NIGEL FARAGE: PROMOTING MULTICULTURALISM ‘BIGGEST MISTAKE’ EUROPE HAS MADE*
Nigel Farage, Member of the  European Parliament and Leader of the UK Independence Party (UKIP) argued that promoting multiculturalism was “the biggest mistake” European governments have made on Wednesday’s “Your World with Neil Cavuto” on the Fox News Channel.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

gipper said:


> At least one politician is brave enough to point out the failures of multiculturalism.  No doubt the left is working over time to destroy him.
> 
> *NIGEL FARAGE: PROMOTING MULTICULTURALISM ‘BIGGEST MISTAKE’ EUROPE HAS MADE*
> Nigel Farage, Member of the  European Parliament and Leader of the UK Independence Party (UKIP) argued that promoting multiculturalism was “the biggest mistake” European governments have made on Wednesday’s “Your World with Neil Cavuto” on the Fox News Channel.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
Click to expand...


Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.


----------



## Mac1958

gipper said:


> At least one politician is brave enough to point out the failures of multiculturalism.  No doubt the left is working over time to destroy him.
> 
> *NIGEL FARAGE: PROMOTING MULTICULTURALISM ‘BIGGEST MISTAKE’ EUROPE HAS MADE*
> Nigel Farage, Member of the  European Parliament and Leader of the UK Independence Party (UKIP) argued that promoting multiculturalism was “the biggest mistake” European governments have made on Wednesday’s “Your World with Neil Cavuto” on the Fox News Channel.



Tragically, we may getting to a point where he doesn't have to try too hard.

He may one day just have to point at the news and say, "hey, look at that".

.


----------



## Mac1958

PaintMyHouse said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one politician is brave enough to point out the failures of multiculturalism.  No doubt the left is working over time to destroy him.
> 
> *NIGEL FARAGE: PROMOTING MULTICULTURALISM ‘BIGGEST MISTAKE’ EUROPE HAS MADE*
> Nigel Farage, Member of the  European Parliament and Leader of the UK Independence Party (UKIP) argued that promoting multiculturalism was “the biggest mistake” European governments have made on Wednesday’s “Your World with Neil Cavuto” on the Fox News Channel.
Click to expand...


Hey good one!  I'll add it:

***CURRENT PC PROTECTION SPIN FOR ISLAMIST TERROR EVENTS***

It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
Christians kill people!
People are murdered every day!
All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
You're a racist!
Some of my best friends are Muslims!
*If you don't like it, you're a Nazi!*
Thanks!

.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
Click to expand...

Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Mac1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one politician is brave enough to point out the failures of multiculturalism.  No doubt the left is working over time to destroy him.
> 
> *NIGEL FARAGE: PROMOTING MULTICULTURALISM ‘BIGGEST MISTAKE’ EUROPE HAS MADE*
> Nigel Farage, Member of the  European Parliament and Leader of the UK Independence Party (UKIP) argued that promoting multiculturalism was “the biggest mistake” European governments have made on Wednesday’s “Your World with Neil Cavuto” on the Fox News Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey good one!  I'll add it:
> 
> CURRENT PC PROTECTION SPIN FOR ISLAMIST TERROR EVENTS
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> Christians kill people!
> People are murdered every day!
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> You're a racist!
> Some of my best friends are Muslims!
> *If you don't like it, you're a Nazi!*
> Thanks!
> 
> .
Click to expand...

His problem is people, not terror.  One leads to better security measures, and the other to the building of large ovens.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Suggest some of you actually spend some time in France before you declare yourselves authorities on all things French.



Demonstrators stopped in front of a mosque in what the French TV channel France 3 described as “a beautiful display of solidarity and compassion.” 

Members of the city’s Muslim community gathered outside their place of worship to pass out roses to the passing marchers holding “Je Suis Charlie” signs.


Devant la mosquée, des membres de la communauté musulmane offrent des roses aux manifestants #LeMans #JeSuisCharlie pic.twitter.com/BRp187QGYv

— Willy Colin (@Willy_Colin) January 10, 2015 
Men and women marched behind banners that opposed fanaticism and supported the freedom of expression.


Des citoyens tiennent la banderole Début de la Marche sans slogans Juste #JeSuisCharlie #LeMans pic.twitter.com/V2y6NL8EKy

— Willy Colin (@Willy_Colin) January 10, 2015 
A massive, silent march was held at 11 a.m. in Nice, a city located on the southeast coast of the Mediterranean Sea, reported Nice-Matin, a regional newspaper.


Local police say about 23,000 people turned out for the procession, but other estimates put that figure at over 30,000.


Hundreds of thousands of people rally in Nice. #JeSuisCharlie #nice pic.twitter.com/U7dcVKKxE0

— Sophia Tran-Thomson (@SophTranThomson) January 10, 2015 
Amazing picture from #Nice. Tens of thousands join silent #JeSuisCharlie march http://t.co/VlxFFtzAd8 pic.twitter.com/m0bNlPVSBI

— Alpa Patel (@alpapatel) January 10, 2015 
More than 37,000 took to the streets in the northern city of Lille, La Voix du Nord reported.


Spectators applauded as the men, women and children walked by during the overcast day, which was punctuated by rain and wind.


Initial estimates said about 10,000 people took part, but it soon became abundantly clear that this figure was far too low.


There were no banners for any political parties, and elected officials simply blended in with the crowds in a show of equality, according to the local paper.


Similarly, a rally in the city of Nantes, in the west of France on the Loire River, drew thousands of demonstrators, bringing traffic to a halt. France 3 reports that more than 80,000 turned out.


Many protesters held large signs championing the French ideal of living together — free, equal and united.


Nantes: des milliers de manifestants. #CharlieHebdo #AFP pic.twitter.com/oqCMnD4EBI

— Aurélia Moussly (@aureliamoussly) January 10, 2015 
On Friday night, Paris’ world-famous Arc de Triomphe lit up with a simple variation on the “Je Suis Charlie” slogan: “Paris est Charlie.” British comedian Stephen Fry tweeted an image of the landmark, commenting, “Yes, our world WILL triumph over darkness & brute ignorance. It surely will.”


#ParisEstCharlie pic.twitter.com/Bk8rtE1MDG

— Tonina Zhelyazkova (@tonigirl91) January 10, 2015 
At least 19 people were killed, including three attackers, in the worst wave of terrorist violence on French soil in decades, starting with the murder of 12 at the Charlie Hebdo satirical newspaper’s office building on Wednesday and ending in two hostage crises on Friday.


Parisians could also be seen leaving messages of love and flowers outside the Charlie Hebdo offices.


Authorities are still searching for 26-year-old Hayat Boumeddiene, who is still at large and believed to be armed and dangerous. She is suspected of being an accomplice to the Muslim extremists.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
Click to expand...


No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
Click to expand...



The First Amendment.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
Click to expand...

No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
Click to expand...


Then move to North Korea.  They appear to have what you are looking for over there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
Click to expand...


You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> 
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then move to North Korea.  They appear to have what you are looking for over there.
Click to expand...

It's my country not yours little man.  If you don't like living in a Liberal Nation founded by Liberals then get the fuck out.  No one is stopping you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

iamwhatiseem said:


> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.



I believe they will have to send in special forces.  The police won't be able to do it. They will have to use the military.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.
Click to expand...




















 And so it goes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then move to North Korea.  They appear to have what you are looking for over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my country not yours little man.  If you don't like living in a Liberal Nation founded by Liberals then get the fuck out.  No one is stopping you.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  It's my country and you are just visiting.  It won't be long before your stay will end and no one will be more surprised than you, I'm sure.  Your belief that the Communists are going to reward you because you are an elitist is not based on reality.  When the tanks roll in you and your kind will be the first to go before a firing squad.  For now they have a name for you.  Useful idiots.  It will be me and my Christian brothers and sisters who will prevail in the end and see God deliver judgment on this nation and then?  Drive the enemy out once and for all.  In that day?  The term "liberal" will be a thing of the past.  Count on it. 

p.s.  why are you so emotional?  You liberals are so delicate!  My goodness.  It's just a message board.  Get a grip on yourself, PMH.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> 
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes.
Click to expand...

Good lord. When and where were those cartoons made?

Here's an update:

farrakhan jews - YouTube


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> 
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes.
Click to expand...


Communism is not Jewish.  Communism is the sister to nazism and they despise the Jews.  Had you watched the video you may have learned a few things.  But alas you're determined to remain in eternal ignorance on such matters.  Carry on.   Carry on...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord. When and where were those cartoons made?
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> farrakhan jews - YouTube
Click to expand...


He's totally losing it.  He needs to take 5.  He's out of material and back to his hate websites again.  Oy vey.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord. When and where were those cartoons made?
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> farrakhan jews - YouTube
Click to expand...

An American Tradition, of those who really aren't Americans, fear the newcomer and the stranger.  Xenophobia as politics.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then move to North Korea.  They appear to have what you are looking for over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my country not yours little man.  If you don't like living in a Liberal Nation founded by Liberals then get the fuck out.  No one is stopping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's my country and you are just visiting.  It won't be long before your stay will end and no one will be more surprised than you, I'm sure.  Your belief that the Communists are going to reward you because you are an elitist is not based on reality.  When the tanks roll in you and your kind will be the first to go before a firing squad.  For now they have a name for you.  Useful idiots.  It will be me and my Christian brothers and sisters who will prevail in the end and see God deliver judgment on this nation and then?  Drive the enemy out once and for all.  In that day?  The term "liberal" will be a thing of the past.  Count on it.
> 
> p.s.  why are you so emotional?  You liberals are so delicate!  My goodness.  It's just a message board.  Get a grip on yourself, PMH.
Click to expand...

Christianity is for fools, slaves, and children so I'm sure you believe in it deeply.  And I'm a Liberal and a Capitalist little dummy.  If anyone goes it will be your kind, off the live in Jesusland.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!


You have no idea what that might be, and probably never will especially since it is truths, plural.  And the opposite of one profound truth is usually another profound truth.

Don't go there, you haven't a clue or a chance.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord. When and where were those cartoons made?
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> farrakhan jews - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's totally losing it.  He needs to take 5.  He's out of material and back to his hate websites again.  Oy vey.
Click to expand...

The hate websites are yours so far.  I'm simply posting American history, the dark and dirty shit made by people like yourself.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> 
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
Click to expand...


Your ignorance is astounding!


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one confused about American history because you depend on the likes of fake historians such as Howard Zinn.  He's a bold faced liar who has made a living from rewriting American history that never happened.  He left the Communist party after realizing it wasn't Communist enough for him.  The kind of guy you'd love to keep company with I suppose, PMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord. When and where were those cartoons made?
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> farrakhan jews - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An American Tradition, of those who really aren't Americans, fear the newcomer and the stranger.  Xenophobia as politics.
Click to expand...

Farrakhan hears you

farrakhan jews - YouTube


----------



## Carib Gyal

Derideo_Te said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On planet terror.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
Click to expand...

Your learned stupidity is incredible!


----------



## Antares

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what that might be, and probably never will especially since it is truths, plural.  And the opposite of one profound truth is usually another profound truth.
> 
> Don't go there, you haven't a clue or a chance.
Click to expand...


LOL ain't you jus a badass?

PMH you aren't shit mentally, physically or intellectually.


----------



## Derideo_Te

iamwhatiseem said:


> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.



You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Antares said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what that might be, and probably never will especially since it is truths, plural.  And the opposite of one profound truth is usually another profound truth.
> 
> Don't go there, you haven't a clue or a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ain't you jus a badass?
> 
> PMH you aren't shit mentally, physically or intellectually.
Click to expand...

That's all you got eh?  Carry on.


----------



## Antares

Jeremiah said:


> You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!



Ole PMH is a shut in,  OCD riddled wanna be.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Derideo_Te said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
Click to expand...

To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.


----------



## Antares

PaintMyHouse said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what that might be, and probably never will especially since it is truths, plural.  And the opposite of one profound truth is usually another profound truth.
> 
> Don't go there, you haven't a clue or a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ain't you jus a badass?
> 
> PMH you aren't shit mentally, physically or intellectually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you got eh?  Carry on.
Click to expand...


It's all I need kid.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Antares said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what that might be, and probably never will especially since it is truths, plural.  And the opposite of one profound truth is usually another profound truth.
> 
> Don't go there, you haven't a clue or a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ain't you jus a badass?
> 
> PMH you aren't shit mentally, physically or intellectually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you got eh?  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all I need kid.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are a clueless little asswipe that's for sure.  Care to entertain us with your opinions on the Frog Sand *******?


----------



## Derideo_Te

Carib Gyal said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be where you live alright, instead on the planet where the real humans live.
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
Click to expand...


Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Derideo_Te said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
Click to expand...


That is correct.  You send the military in and drive the fanatics out of there and shut down those no go zones.   Give the nation back to the French citizens who are law abiding and want the law of the land to prevail.  Seems like you are beginning to understand.   Good!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Derideo_Te said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
Click to expand...


The Muslim population is now over 5 million and that is why France is beginning to disintegrate.  They have to go in and empty out those no go zones and clean it up over there.  They are losing their country.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is correct.  You send the military in and drive the fanatics out of there and shut down those no go zones.   Give the nation back to the French citizens who are law abiding and want the law of the land to prevail.  Seems like you are beginning to understand.   Good!
Click to expand...

And where exactly would you like these Islamic Sand ******* to go?


----------



## Derideo_Te

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim population is now over 5 million and that is why France is beginning to disintegrate.  They have to go in and empty out those no go zones and clean it up over there.  They are losing their country.
Click to expand...


Who was the last person who tried that kind of inhumane tactic, Jeri?

How did it work out for him?

Here is a newsflash for you: You can't suppress a religion. It doesn't work. You should already know that from all of your bible studies.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Carib Gyal said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
Click to expand...



*Islamic takeover?  Yeah, that's how Hollande got elected.  (He's a Socialist, BTW).*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim population is now over 5 million and that is why France is beginning to disintegrate.  They have to go in and empty out those no go zones and clean it up over there.  They are losing their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was the last person who tried that kind of inhumane tactic, Jeri?
> 
> How did it work out for him?
> 
> Here is a newsflash for you: You can't suppress a religion. It doesn't work. You should already know that from all of your bible studies.
Click to expand...


?  Suppress a religion?  The Islamists that set up no go zones are the ones suppressing.  Suppressing the French people who have opened their nation to them to live and to assimilate.  Not to take over and set up no go zones.  You should know that already from reading the history of France.   France never had no go zones until these Militant Muslims showed up.  They are taking the French for granted and abusing the hospitality that has been offered them.  Amazing how concerned you are about the rights of Muslims and no so much about the rights of the rest of us.  Did you convert to Islam?  Is that what this is all about?


----------



## Derideo_Te

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> 
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim population is now over 5 million and that is why France is beginning to disintegrate.  They have to go in and empty out those no go zones and clean it up over there.  They are losing their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was the last person who tried that kind of inhumane tactic, Jeri?
> 
> How did it work out for him?
> 
> Here is a newsflash for you: You can't suppress a religion. It doesn't work. You should already know that from all of your bible studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?  Suppress a religion?  The Islamists that set up no go zones are the ones suppressing.  Suppressing the French people who have opened their nation to them to live and to assimilate.  Not to take over and set up no go zones.  You should know that already from reading the history of France.   France never had no go zones until these Militant Muslims showed up.  They are taking the French for granted and abusing the hospitality that has been offered them.  Amazing how concerned you are about the rights of Muslims and no so much about the rights of the rest of us.  Did you convert to Islam?  Is that what this is all about?
Click to expand...


Fauxnews is not a credible source for these "no go zones". I suggest that you try another that doesn't lie to you (as Fauxnews openly admitted in court to doing to it's viewers.)


----------



## bripat9643

Derideo_Te said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
Click to expand...


You do keep them out of your country, if at all possible.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.
Click to expand...


I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries
Click to expand...

And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?


----------



## bripat9643

Luddly Neddite said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment.
Click to expand...


Uh . .  wrong, the First Amendment doesn't allow foreigners to immigrate here.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?
Click to expand...


I was born in Boston MA.

You?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
Click to expand...

Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.

And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
Click to expand...



Only a fool believes the liberal propaganda about Islam.  Muhammad killed thousands of people, ordered his political enemies to be assassinated, raped countless women, had sex with a 9 year old girl, forced his son to divorce his wife so he could marry her, slaughtered entire towns, committed genocide against the Jewish population of Arabia and countless other atrocities.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool believes the liberal propaganda about Islam.  Muhammad killed thousands of people, ordered his political enemies to be assassinated, raped countless women, had sex with a 9 year old girl, forced his son to divorce his wife so he could marry her, slaughtered entire towns, committed genocide against the Jewish population of Arabia and countless other atrocities.
Click to expand...

Since you didn't know that Jesus was a prophet in Islam, we'll just leave it at that.  And, nobody's perfect.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> 
> 
> To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
Click to expand...


If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.



PaintMyHouse said:


> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.



That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us one good reason why we should allow these savages from Muslim countries to immigrate here.
> 
> 
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool believes the liberal propaganda about Islam.  Muhammad killed thousands of people, ordered his political enemies to be assassinated, raped countless women, had sex with a 9 year old girl, forced his son to divorce his wife so he could marry her, slaughtered entire towns, committed genocide against the Jewish population of Arabia and countless other atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you didn't know that Jesus was a prophet in Islam, we'll just leave it at that.  And, nobody's perfect.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Savages?  Oh right, you mean the Irish, and the other Catholics, and the Jews, and the Japs, and the Gooks, and the Wetbacks, and the now the Sand *******.  Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool believes the liberal propaganda about Islam.  Muhammad killed thousands of people, ordered his political enemies to be assassinated, raped countless women, had sex with a 9 year old girl, forced his son to divorce his wife so he could marry her, slaughtered entire towns, committed genocide against the Jewish population of Arabia and countless other atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you didn't know that Jesus was a prophet in Islam, we'll just leave it at that.  And, nobody's perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.
Click to expand...

And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
Click to expand...

Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries
> 
> 
> 
> And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
Click to expand...


The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.  

Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.

Rubbish.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the Muslim savages who made a mass murdering rapist their one and only prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool believes the liberal propaganda about Islam.  Muhammad killed thousands of people, ordered his political enemies to be assassinated, raped countless women, had sex with a 9 year old girl, forced his son to divorce his wife so he could marry her, slaughtered entire towns, committed genocide against the Jewish population of Arabia and countless other atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you didn't know that Jesus was a prophet in Islam, we'll just leave it at that.  And, nobody's perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.
Click to expand...


Muhammad made up the entire religion of Islam to justify his own power.  He stole liberally from the Torah and the Bible, but he was ignorant so he got some of the details wrong.


----------



## rdean

In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.


----------



## bripat9643

rdean said:


> In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.



Yada, yada, yada.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
Click to expand...

Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you mean is you have no understanding of American history, because you aren't a real American, just like you have no understanding of Islam, in which Jesus and many others are Prophets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool believes the liberal propaganda about Islam.  Muhammad killed thousands of people, ordered his political enemies to be assassinated, raped countless women, had sex with a 9 year old girl, forced his son to divorce his wife so he could marry her, slaughtered entire towns, committed genocide against the Jewish population of Arabia and countless other atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you didn't know that Jesus was a prophet in Islam, we'll just leave it at that.  And, nobody's perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muhammad made up the entire religion of Islam to justify his own power.  He stole liberally from the Torah and the Bible, but he was ignorant so he got some of the details wrong.
Click to expand...

What part of all the other religions isn't "made up"?  Oh right, they all are and always have been.  Just the notions of stupid animals looking for answers to questions which don't have any.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
Click to expand...


Wrong, most people were born here.  Their ancestors came from somewhere else.  Why do you think that means we have to let everyone in who wants in?  I don't follow the logic there.  We should only let people in who are desirable to have here.  We don't need any murdering savages from the dessert migrating here.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool believes the liberal propaganda about Islam.  Muhammad killed thousands of people, ordered his political enemies to be assassinated, raped countless women, had sex with a 9 year old girl, forced his son to divorce his wife so he could marry her, slaughtered entire towns, committed genocide against the Jewish population of Arabia and countless other atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didn't know that Jesus was a prophet in Islam, we'll just leave it at that.  And, nobody's perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muhammad made up the entire religion of Islam to justify his own power.  He stole liberally from the Torah and the Bible, but he was ignorant so he got some of the details wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of all the other religions isn't "made up"?  Oh right, they all are and always have been.  Just the notions of stupid animals looking for answers to questions which don't have any.
Click to expand...


They weren't all made up by single person so he could loot the entire Middle East, rape hundreds of women, enslave entire peoples and have sex with whomever he desired.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
Click to expand...


Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, most people were born here.  Their ancestors came from somewhere else.  Why do you think that means we have to let everyone in who wants in?  I don't follow the logic there.  We should only let people in who are desirable to have here.  We don't need any murdering savages from the dessert migrating here.
Click to expand...

If you knew the history of the US you would know that for 300 years people haven't wanted the savages here, and in that group, at one time, was very likely your ancestors as well.  The "savages" change with the times.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didn't know that Jesus was a prophet in Islam, we'll just leave it at that.  And, nobody's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muhammad made up the entire religion of Islam to justify his own power.  He stole liberally from the Torah and the Bible, but he was ignorant so he got some of the details wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of all the other religions isn't "made up"?  Oh right, they all are and always have been.  Just the notions of stupid animals looking for answers to questions which don't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't all made up by single person so he could loot the entire Middle East, rape hundreds of women, enslave entire peoples and have sex with whomever he desired.
Click to expand...

No, they were made up by men who did the very same thing, in their times and places.  Holy Books are works of fiction, period.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
Click to expand...

The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, most people were born here.  Their ancestors came from somewhere else.  Why do you think that means we have to let everyone in who wants in?  I don't follow the logic there.  We should only let people in who are desirable to have here.  We don't need any murdering savages from the dessert migrating here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew the history of the US you would know that for 300 years people haven't wanted the savages here, and in that group, at one time, was very likely your ancestors as well.  The "savages" change with the times.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what happened 300 years ago.  All that matters is deciding what's the best policy now, and letting murdering savages from the desert immigrate here is a stupid policy.  You can't name a single good reason for allowing it, can you?


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.
> 
> 
> 
> And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muhammad made up the entire religion of Islam to justify his own power.  He stole liberally from the Torah and the Bible, but he was ignorant so he got some of the details wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of all the other religions isn't "made up"?  Oh right, they all are and always have been.  Just the notions of stupid animals looking for answers to questions which don't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't all made up by single person so he could loot the entire Middle East, rape hundreds of women, enslave entire peoples and have sex with whomever he desired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were made up by men who did the very same thing, in their times and places.  Holy Books are works of fiction, period.
Click to expand...


Christianity was made up by thousands of people over a long period of time.  It wasn't a cult invented by a single individual.  Islam is a cult.  It's a particularly nasty, brutish and bloodthirsty cult.  It's followers should be disqualified from immigrating to this country.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> 
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> 
> Christians kill people!
> 
> People are murdered every day!
> 
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> 
> You're a racist!
> 
> I think those are the core attempts at PC protection, but I'm sure there are others.
> 
> .



You forgot "it was workplace violence".


----------



## Carib Gyal

Derideo_Te said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
Click to expand...

I was talking to the poster who first called me an American, then an ex-pat.


----------



## Mac1958

Zoom-boing said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> 
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> 
> Christians kill people!
> 
> People are murdered every day!
> 
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> 
> You're a racist!
> 
> I think those are the core attempts at PC protection, but I'm sure there are others.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot "it was workplace violence".
Click to expand...




.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
Click to expand...


So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult to immigrate to this country?


----------



## Carib Gyal

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim population is now over 5 million and that is why France is beginning to disintegrate.  They have to go in and empty out those no go zones and clean it up over there.  They are losing their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was the last person who tried that kind of inhumane tactic, Jeri?
> 
> How did it work out for him?
> 
> Here is a newsflash for you: You can't suppress a religion. It doesn't work. You should already know that from all of your bible studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?  Suppress a religion?  The Islamists that set up no go zones are the ones suppressing.  Suppressing the French people who have opened their nation to them to live and to assimilate.  Not to take over and set up no go zones.  You should know that already from reading the history of France.   France never had no go zones until these Militant Muslims showed up.  They are taking the French for granted and abusing the hospitality that has been offered them.  Amazing how concerned you are about the rights of Muslims and no so much about the rights of the rest of us.  Did you convert to Islam?  Is that what this is all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fauxnews is not a credible source for these "no go zones". I suggest that you try another that doesn't lie to you (as Fauxnews openly admitted in court to doing to it's viewers.)
Click to expand...

About the no-go zones? lol.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a story Muhammad made up because he knew a little bit about the Bible but not enough to steal from it without getting caught.
> 
> 
> 
> And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muhammad made up the entire religion of Islam to justify his own power.  He stole liberally from the Torah and the Bible, but he was ignorant so he got some of the details wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of all the other religions isn't "made up"?  Oh right, they all are and always have been.  Just the notions of stupid animals looking for answers to questions which don't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't all made up by single person so he could loot the entire Middle East, rape hundreds of women, enslave entire peoples and have sex with whomever he desired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were made up by men who did the very same thing, in their times and places.  Holy Books are works of fiction, period.
Click to expand...


That's a stretch.  Islam is the creation of a single individual.  It's a cult.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
Click to expand...

You seem to be calling for mass extermination of French Muslims


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
Click to expand...

Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?

Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
Click to expand...

That's old school. Here's an update:

farrakhan jews - YouTube


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the infant babbles on, about what he knows nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammad made up the entire religion of Islam to justify his own power.  He stole liberally from the Torah and the Bible, but he was ignorant so he got some of the details wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of all the other religions isn't "made up"?  Oh right, they all are and always have been.  Just the notions of stupid animals looking for answers to questions which don't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't all made up by single person so he could loot the entire Middle East, rape hundreds of women, enslave entire peoples and have sex with whomever he desired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were made up by men who did the very same thing, in their times and places.  Holy Books are works of fiction, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a stretch.  Islam is the creation of a single individual.  It's a cult.
Click to expand...

The Mormons are a cult, 15 million.  The Muslims are a religion, 1.6 billion.  Numbers matter greatly in this case, and there is no stretch.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> You seem to be calling for mass extermination of French Muslims


Not me, but he is.


----------



## Desperado

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
Click to expand...

When you surrender your land to the invaders who set up their own system of government in so called "No Go" zones that is a take over.


----------



## Mac1958

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
Click to expand...


Holy crap, time for an update!
*
***CURRENT PC PROTECTION SPIN FOR ISLAMIST TERROR EVENTS****

It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
Christians kill people!
People are murdered every day!
All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
You're a racist!  (all-purpose deflection/spin)

Some of my best friends are Muslims!
If you don't like it, you're a Nazi!
*Christians are cannibals!*


.


----------



## Alex.

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be calling for mass extermination of French Muslims
Click to expand...

Just the terrorists.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Mac1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, time for an update!
> *
> ***CURRENT PC PROTECTION SPIN FOR ISLAMIST TERROR EVENTS****
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> Christians kill people!
> People are murdered every day!
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> You're a racist!
> Some of my best friends are Muslims!
> If you don't like it, you're a Nazi!
> *Christians are cannibals!*
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

There were also accused of being Incestuous and Atheists.  That is why Rome had no problems covering them in pitch and using them as human torches.  Some things Rome got right.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Desperado said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you surrender your land to the invaders who set up their own system of government in so called "No Go" zones that is a take over.
Click to expand...

Like Whitey here you mean?


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
Click to expand...


We're discussing religion here, so your aspersion about "gooks" and "japs" aren't relevant. 

The Bible doesn't order Jews and Christians to kill people because they are non-believers.  The Koran does.  Jesus said "turn the other cheek."  Jesus didn't kill anyone, rape anyone, sell anyone into slavery, have sex with 9-year-old girls, or commit any of the other atrocities that Muhammad is well-known for.   That's the difference between a religion and a murderous cult like Islam.


----------



## Carib Gyal

Alex. said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Native American, then you also came from some place else, probably Asia.  In fact, the latest evidence shows that the first "natives" were Caucasians from Europe.  You're theory is idiotic.
> 
> That's pretty damn stupid logic.  How were you born in multiple places?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I couldn't be born here, my family came from somewhere else, according to you that is, who wants everyone to stay where they were born, including your own ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your ancestors weren't born here doesn't mean you can't be born here.  Learn the difference between where you were born and where your ancestors were born.
> 
> Your theory seems to be that if anyone in this country had ancestors from some other country, then we have to let everyone in who wants in.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be calling for mass extermination of French Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the terrorists.
Click to expand...

There's another one for Mac's list.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Carib Gyal said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to the poster who first called me an American, then an ex-pat.
Click to expand...


How does that excuse your ignorance?


----------



## Desperado

PaintMyHouse said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not ALL Muslims!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even watch the video, did we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the Islamic takeover of France. It has been going on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.5% is a takeover?  On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you surrender your land to the invaders who set up their own system of government in so called "No Go" zones that is a take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Whitey here you mean?
Click to expand...

Really?   there are "No Go" zones in the United States?  You my friend are even more paranoid than I thought.


----------



## Carib Gyal

Derideo_Te said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to the poster who first called me an American, then an ex-pat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that excuse your ignorance?
Click to expand...

It explains your learned stupidity


----------



## MaryL

PaintMyHouse said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
Click to expand...

Hell hath no wrath like a sarcastic liberal making a point no matter how inane it might be. America supports  religious freedoms, and immigrants. Up to the point that either just become Trojan horses for those that would destroy...YOU, ME or anyone else that isn't  muslim. Then it just gets STUPID and self defeating.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> 
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, time for an update!
> *
> ***CURRENT PC PROTECTION SPIN FOR ISLAMIST TERROR EVENTS****
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> Christians kill people!
> People are murdered every day!
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> You're a racist!
> Some of my best friends are Muslims!
> If you don't like it, you're a Nazi!
> *Christians are cannibals!*
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were also accused of being Incestuous and Atheists.  That is why Rome had no problems covering them in pitch and using them as human torches.  Some things Rome got right.
Click to expand...


So you're going to hold Christians responsible for the accusations of Romans who hated them?  Islam is guilty by that measure, don't you think?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but nearly everyone here came from "somewhere else".  You seem to want the Sand ******* to go home when for many of them, France is their home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing religion here, so your aspersion about "gooks" and "japs" aren't relevant.
> 
> The Bible doesn't order Jews and Christians to kill people because they are non-believers.  The Koran does.  Jesus said "turn the other cheek."  Jesus didn't kill anyone, rape anyone, sell anyone into slavery, have sex with 9-year-old girls, or commit any of the other atrocities that Muhammad is well-known for.   That's the difference between a religion and a murderous cult like Islam.
Click to expand...

You really need to read the Bible, the Jews slaughtered many people; men, women, children, slaves, infants, and even livestock, on God's command.  As for the Christian slaughters the Muslims have a word for that.  Payback is a bitch eh?


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be calling for mass extermination of French Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but he is.
Click to expand...


No I'm not.  I am calling for an end to immigrant visas for anyone from the Middle East or anyone who claims to be a Muslim.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Carib Gyal said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding!
> 
> 
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to the poster who first called me an American, then an ex-pat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that excuse your ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains your learned stupidity
Click to expand...


Insipid!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

MaryL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell hath no wrath like a sarcastic liberal making a point no matter how inane it might be. America supports  religious freedoms, and immigrants. Up to the point that either just become Trojan horses for those that would destroy...YOU, ME or anyone else that isn't  muslim. Then it just gets STUPID and self defeating.
Click to expand...

Bripat's solution is to allow no Muslims to enter, and deport those already here.  Ask him...


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> 
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing religion here, so your aspersion about "gooks" and "japs" aren't relevant.
> 
> The Bible doesn't order Jews and Christians to kill people because they are non-believers.  The Koran does.  Jesus said "turn the other cheek."  Jesus didn't kill anyone, rape anyone, sell anyone into slavery, have sex with 9-year-old girls, or commit any of the other atrocities that Muhammad is well-known for.   That's the difference between a religion and a murderous cult like Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to read the Bible, the Jews slaughtered many people; men, women, children, slaves, infants, and even livestock, on God's command.  As for the Christian slaughters the Muslims have a word for that.  Payback is a bitch eh?
Click to expand...

That's old school. Here's an update:

farrakhan jews - YouTube


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, time for an update!
> *
> ***CURRENT PC PROTECTION SPIN FOR ISLAMIST TERROR EVENTS****
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> Christians kill people!
> People are murdered every day!
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> You're a racist!
> Some of my best friends are Muslims!
> If you don't like it, you're a Nazi!
> *Christians are cannibals!*
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were also accused of being Incestuous and Atheists.  That is why Rome had no problems covering them in pitch and using them as human torches.  Some things Rome got right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to hold Christians responsible for the accusations of Romans who hated them?  Islam is guilty by that measure, don't you think?
Click to expand...

Islam is guilty of the same kind of nonsense of nearly all other religions, all of which are made up nonsense, to a one.


----------



## Carib Gyal

Derideo_Te said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to the poster who first called me an American, then an ex-pat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that excuse your ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains your learned stupidity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insipid!
Click to expand...

Insidious!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing religion here, so your aspersion about "gooks" and "japs" aren't relevant.
> 
> The Bible doesn't order Jews and Christians to kill people because they are non-believers.  The Koran does.  Jesus said "turn the other cheek."  Jesus didn't kill anyone, rape anyone, sell anyone into slavery, have sex with 9-year-old girls, or commit any of the other atrocities that Muhammad is well-known for.   That's the difference between a religion and a murderous cult like Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to read the Bible, the Jews slaughtered many people; men, women, children, slaves, infants, and even livestock, on God's command.  As for the Christian slaughters the Muslims have a word for that.  Payback is a bitch eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's old school. Here's an update:
> 
> farrakhan jews - YouTube
Click to expand...

That was boring the first four times you posted it.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no they didn't come here from somewhere else.  I was born here, as were most Americans.  Most of the Muslims in France were born in the Middle East.   That is where they belong, not in a civilized country.
> 
> 
> 
> The very same things have been said about the Jews, the Catholics, the Irish, the *******, the Gooks, the Japs, and so on and so on.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing religion here, so your aspersion about "gooks" and "japs" aren't relevant.
> 
> The Bible doesn't order Jews and Christians to kill people because they are non-believers.  The Koran does.  Jesus said "turn the other cheek."  Jesus didn't kill anyone, rape anyone, sell anyone into slavery, have sex with 9-year-old girls, or commit any of the other atrocities that Muhammad is well-known for.   That's the difference between a religion and a murderous cult like Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to read the Bible, the Jews slaughtered many people; men, women, children, slaves, infants, and even livestock, on God's command.
Click to expand...


Those are simply historical accounts.  Nowhere in the Bible does God order Jews in general or Christians in general to slaughter no believers or apostates.



PaintMyHouse said:


> As for the Christian slaughters the Muslims have a word for that.  Payback is a bitch eh?



So you think those people in France deserved to get slaughtered?   Statements like that are why libturds are held in such universal disrespect.

BTW, Muslims slaughtered Christians for 500 years before they started trying to defend themselves.  You see, Christians don't believe in spreading their religion by the sword.  Muslims do.  The Quran says so about 200 times.


----------



## Rusty Houser

Bring no-go to the US. I want in. Yes, I am saluting the fundamentalist Muslims. They have stood against evil.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, everyone who came to America by boat, or is the descendant of one who did, should go home.  We can't afford to take the chances France has.  This multicultural thing just didn't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell hath no wrath like a sarcastic liberal making a point no matter how inane it might be. America supports  religious freedoms, and immigrants. Up to the point that either just become Trojan horses for those that would destroy...YOU, ME or anyone else that isn't  muslim. Then it just gets STUPID and self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bripat's solution is to allow no Muslims to enter, and deport those already here.  Ask him...
Click to expand...


Yep. Admitting Muslims is self-defeating.  They are bent on destroying our culture.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  How does that justify allowing followers of a bloodthirsty cult immigrate to this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodthirsty cult?  You mean like the Jews, the Catholics, and Gooks, the Japs, and many others, all of which have been said to be such things?
> 
> Did you know that at one time the Christians were changed with Cannibalism? Eating People Accusations of Cannibalism Against Christians in the Second Century Andrew McGowan - Academia.edu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, time for an update!
> *
> ***CURRENT PC PROTECTION SPIN FOR ISLAMIST TERROR EVENTS****
> 
> It's just an isolated incident by a crazy person!
> It was a crime by a person who just happens to be Muslim!
> Christians kill people!
> People are murdered every day!
> All religion is bad, these savages are no worse!
> You're a racist!
> Some of my best friends are Muslims!
> If you don't like it, you're a Nazi!
> *Christians are cannibals!*
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were also accused of being Incestuous and Atheists.  That is why Rome had no problems covering them in pitch and using them as human torches.  Some things Rome got right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to hold Christians responsible for the accusations of Romans who hated them?  Islam is guilty by that measure, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is guilty of the same kind of nonsense of nearly all other religions, all of which are made up nonsense, to a one.
Click to expand...


Not true.  Name one other religion that tells its adherents to spread the faith by the sword?  Name one other religion that orders its adherents to murder non-believers and apostates.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is correct.  You send the military in and drive the fanatics out of there and shut down those no go zones.   Give the nation back to the French citizens who are law abiding and want the law of the land to prevail.  Seems like you are beginning to understand.   Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where exactly would you like these Islamic Sand ******* to go?
Click to expand...


I  do not use the N word and do not refer to Muslims by slang names such as the one you just slung here.   I believe the only place for them to go is an Islamic state nation where they will feel more "at home" - preferably the one they immigrated from, PMH.  How's that?  Any objections from our resident elitist?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> Those are simply historical accounts.  Nowhere in the Bible does God order Jews in general or Christians in general to slaughter no believers or apostates.


Read the fucking Bible will you dummy.  Then post.

1 Samuel 15:2-3, God commanded Saul and the Israelites, “This is what the LORD Almighty says: 'I will punish the Amalekites for what they did to Israel when they waylaid them as they came up from Egypt. Now go, attack the Amalekites and totally destroy everything that belongs to them. Do not spare them; put to death men and women, children and infants, cattle and sheep, camels and donkeys.'" God ordered similar things when the Israelites were invading the promised land (Deuteronomy 2:34; 3:6; 20:16-18). Why would God have the Israelites exterminate an entire group of people, women and children included?

Read more: Why did God command the extermination genocide of the Canaanites women and children included


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is correct.  You send the military in and drive the fanatics out of there and shut down those no go zones.   Give the nation back to the French citizens who are law abiding and want the law of the land to prevail.  Seems like you are beginning to understand.   Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where exactly would you like these Islamic Sand ******* to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  do not use the N word and do not refer to Muslims by slang names such as the one you just slung here.   I believe the only place for them to go is an Islamic state nation where they will feel more "at home" - preferably the one they immigrated from, PMH.  How's that?  Any objections from our resident elitist?
Click to expand...

You first.  You want to live in Jesusland, so name it?  And it can't be the USA, we let faggots marry here.


----------



## Votto

Little-Acorn said:


> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever take the hint?



The larger question is, what is worse, an Islamic France or France with the current government and people?

It's a toss up really.


----------



## MaryL

I have never heard of...Jewish suicide bombers. Or Christians blowing up planes filled with muslims for Jesus or Hindus crashing airplanes into buildings. No Taoists attacking shopping malls just to kill unarmed people to avenge imagined wrongs. I am beginning to despise islam, it's like a cousin to Nazism that's  a thousand years old hiding behind a veil of religion. No more, It is a cult rife with facist nihilists haters, let's end the so called religious protections and put these creeps under a spotlight and end their reign of terror. Once and for ALL.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are simply historical accounts.  Nowhere in the Bible does God order Jews in general or Christians in general to slaughter no believers or apostates.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the fucking Bible will you dummy.  Then post.
> 
> 1 Samuel 15:2-3, God commanded Saul and the Israelites, “This is what the LORD Almighty says: 'I will punish the Amalekites for what they did to Israel when they waylaid them as they came up from Egypt. Now go, attack the Amalekites and totally destroy everything that belongs to them. Do not spare them; put to death men and women, children and infants, cattle and sheep, camels and donkeys.'" God ordered similar things when the Israelites were invading the promised land (Deuteronomy 2:34; 3:6; 20:16-18). Why would God have the Israelites exterminate an entire group of people, women and children included?
> 
> Read more: Why did God command the extermination genocide of the Canaanites women and children included
Click to expand...


God ordered Saul, not all believers, to punish the Amalekites, not all non-believers nor apostates.  God specifically did not order Jews to murder anyone simply because there were non-believers or because they were apostates.

It's an historical event, not a commandment.  Muhammad gives commandments to all Muslims to slaughter non-believers and apostates.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then move to North Korea.  They appear to have what you are looking for over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my country not yours little man.  If you don't like living in a Liberal Nation founded by Liberals then get the fuck out.  No one is stopping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's my country and you are just visiting.  It won't be long before your stay will end and no one will be more surprised than you, I'm sure.  Your belief that the Communists are going to reward you because you are an elitist is not based on reality.  When the tanks roll in you and your kind will be the first to go before a firing squad.  For now they have a name for you.  Useful idiots.  It will be me and my Christian brothers and sisters who will prevail in the end and see God deliver judgment on this nation and then?  Drive the enemy out once and for all.  In that day?  The term "liberal" will be a thing of the past.  Count on it.
> 
> p.s.  why are you so emotional?  You liberals are so delicate!  My goodness.  It's just a message board.  Get a grip on yourself, PMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity is for fools, slaves, and children so I'm sure you believe in it deeply.  And I'm a Liberal and a Capitalist little dummy.  If anyone goes it will be your kind, off the live in Jesusland.
Click to expand...


What about opium of the masses?  Wouldn't that be another fav of yours?  You're a liberal who defends communists and never misses a chance to step up to the plate for them.   Interesting how communists have enriched themselves by taking up Capitolism themselves (while putting America down for it) - a brand of it anyhow - the Chinese, the Russians, you.   How does it feel to be a hypocrite?   A bit guilty or has all trace of conscience already vacated that heart of yours?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

MaryL said:


> I have never heard of...Jewish suicide bombers. Or Christians blowing up planes filled with muslims for Jesus or Hindus crashing airplanes into buildings. No Taoists attacking shopping malls just to kill unarmed people to avenge imagined wrongs. I am beginning to despise islam, it's like a cousin to Nazism that's  a thousand years old hiding behind a veil of religion. No more, It is a cult rife with facist nihilists haters, let's end the so called religious protections and put these creeps under a spotlight and end their reign of terror. Once and for ALL.


What you haven't heard of it because you haven't looked it up: Religious terrorism a primer on terrorism and religion


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> What about opium of the masses?  Wouldn't that be another fav of yours?  You're a liberal who defends communists and never misses a chance to step up to the plate for them.   Interesting how communists have enriched themselves by taking up Capitolism themselves (while putting America down for it) - a brand of it anyhow - the Chinese, the Russians, you.   How does it feel to be a hypocrite?   A bit guilty or has all trace of conscience already vacated that heart of yours?


So far I haven't defended the Communists once.  Now what?

And yes, that is a very true thing that you paraphrased.



_Religious distress is at the same time the expression of real distress and the protest against real distress. Religion is the sigh of the oppressed creature, the heart of a heartless world, just as it is the spirit of a spiritless situation. It is the opium of the people. The abolition of religion as the illusory happiness of the people is required for their real happiness. The demand to give up the illusion about its condition is the demand to give up a condition which needs illusions._Karl Marx, _Critique of Hegels Philosophy of Right_


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carib Gyal said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of...Jewish suicide bombers. Or Christians blowing up planes filled with muslims for Jesus or Hindus crashing airplanes into buildings. No Taoists attacking shopping malls just to kill unarmed people to avenge imagined wrongs. I am beginning to despise islam, it's like a cousin to Nazism that's  a thousand years old hiding behind a veil of religion. No more, It is a cult rife with facist nihilists haters, let's end the so called religious protections and put these creeps under a spotlight and end their reign of terror. Once and for ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> What you haven't heard of is because you haven't looked it up: Religious terrorism a primer on terrorism and religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't looked this up:  farrakhan jews - YouTube
Click to expand...

Nope.  And spamming the board is not allowed, so don't.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal.
> The time will come when this will truly implode. I think the attack this week is only a small event compared to what is likely to happen.
> Mark my words, by the end of this year French troops will enter the "No Go" areas and their will be full on battles on the streets of France. Real military battles.
> And THAT is what happens if you allow Muslims into your country without assimilation requirements. A Muslim population results in radicalism and violence. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is correct.  You send the military in and drive the fanatics out of there and shut down those no go zones.   Give the nation back to the French citizens who are law abiding and want the law of the land to prevail.  Seems like you are beginning to understand.   Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where exactly would you like these Islamic Sand ******* to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  do not use the N word and do not refer to Muslims by slang names such as the one you just slung here.   I believe the only place for them to go is an Islamic state nation where they will feel more "at home" - preferably the one they immigrated from, PMH.  How's that?  Any objections from our resident elitist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first.  You want to live in Jesusland, so name it?  And it can't be the USA, we let faggots marry here.
Click to expand...


I've got news for you, PMH.  God is not going to hand America over to sorcerers, witches, Communists and Islamists.....God is not going to hand America over to the wicked.  God is going to bring judgment on America and *cleanse this land of the iniquity it is steeped in.  And then?   *Then you are going to see the *difference* between who belongs to the LORD and loves this nation as it was intended to be - before it was destroyed from within ------------> and those who despise the LORD and hated this nation enough to hand it over to anyone who didn't serve God and fear His Holy Name!  Like you!    Now you need to repent.  I have no pleasure in seeing the wicked destroyed but you seriously need to repent before that time comes!  I'm not kidding!


----------



## bripat9643

Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_ 

Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_

Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_

_Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.

Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _

_Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _

_Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" 
_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about opium of the masses?  Wouldn't that be another fav of yours?  You're a liberal who defends communists and never misses a chance to step up to the plate for them.   Interesting how communists have enriched themselves by taking up Capitolism themselves (while putting America down for it) - a brand of it anyhow - the Chinese, the Russians, you.   How does it feel to be a hypocrite?   A bit guilty or has all trace of conscience already vacated that heart of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> So far I haven't defended the Communists once.  Now what?
> 
> And yes, that is a very true thing that you paraphrased.
> 
> 
> 
> _Religious distress is at the same time the expression of real distress and the protest against real distress. Religion is the sigh of the oppressed creature, the heart of a heartless world, just as it is the spirit of a spiritless situation. It is the opium of the people. The abolition of religion as the illusory happiness of the people is required for their real happiness. The demand to give up the illusion about its condition is the demand to give up a condition which needs illusions._Karl Marx, _Critique of Hegels Philosophy of Right_
Click to expand...


Did you or did you not defend De Blasio?  Did you or did you not spend the better half of an afternoon attempting to derail my thread on the subject of What's the difference between Nazism and Communism?  Did you?  Yes you did!  Oh!  And I forgive you!  Because I have to!  Otherwise?  I might hang onto it for a while!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct.  You send the military in and drive the fanatics out of there and shut down those no go zones.   Give the nation back to the French citizens who are law abiding and want the law of the land to prevail.  Seems like you are beginning to understand.   Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where exactly would you like these Islamic Sand ******* to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  do not use the N word and do not refer to Muslims by slang names such as the one you just slung here.   I believe the only place for them to go is an Islamic state nation where they will feel more "at home" - preferably the one they immigrated from, PMH.  How's that?  Any objections from our resident elitist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first.  You want to live in Jesusland, so name it?  And it can't be the USA, we let faggots marry here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got news for you, PMH.  God is not going to hand America over to sorcerers, witches, Communists and Islamists.....God is not going to hand America over to the wicked.  God is going to bring judgment on America and *cleanse this land of the iniquity it is steeped in.  And then?   *Then you are going to see the *difference* between who belongs to the LORD and loves this nation as it was intended to be - before it was destroyed from within ------------> and those who despise the LORD and hated this nation enough to hand it over to anyone who didn't serve God and fear His Holy Name!  Like you!    Now you need to repent.  I have no pleasure in seeing the wicked destroyed but you seriously need to repent before that time comes!  I'm not kidding!
Click to expand...

God, more than likely, does not exist.  One look around the world and it is obvious that no godlike powers are in play.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _


Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
Click to expand...


True, but God never orders Jew or Christians to kill anyone simply because they don't believe in the Jewish or Christian god.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct.  You send the military in and drive the fanatics out of there and shut down those no go zones.   Give the nation back to the French citizens who are law abiding and want the law of the land to prevail.  Seems like you are beginning to understand.   Good!
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly would you like these Islamic Sand ******* to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  do not use the N word and do not refer to Muslims by slang names such as the one you just slung here.   I believe the only place for them to go is an Islamic state nation where they will feel more "at home" - preferably the one they immigrated from, PMH.  How's that?  Any objections from our resident elitist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first.  You want to live in Jesusland, so name it?  And it can't be the USA, we let faggots marry here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got news for you, PMH.  God is not going to hand America over to sorcerers, witches, Communists and Islamists.....God is not going to hand America over to the wicked.  God is going to bring judgment on America and *cleanse this land of the iniquity it is steeped in.  And then?   *Then you are going to see the *difference* between who belongs to the LORD and loves this nation as it was intended to be - before it was destroyed from within ------------> and those who despise the LORD and hated this nation enough to hand it over to anyone who didn't serve God and fear His Holy Name!  Like you!    Now you need to repent.  I have no pleasure in seeing the wicked destroyed but you seriously need to repent before that time comes!  I'm not kidding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, more than likely, does not exist.  One look around the world and it is obvious that no godlike powers are in play.
Click to expand...


The heavens declare his glory, PMH.  You sound like Karl Marx - wishing you could cast God down from His throne.  Envy is truly a despicable thing.  Isn't it?   Amazing that you were created in the image of God - have been given EVERYTHING YOU HAVE by Him and yet use your mind to deny his existence!  Amazing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
Click to expand...


The book of Joshua was for a certain time, place and people.  It is history and has nothing to do with today.  On the other hand the same cannot be said of the Qu'ran.  There are 109 Murder verses that target Christians, Jews and unbelievers and they have not been abrogated even though Mohammad said, Allah gave permission for 3 forms of abrogation -  think of the possibilities!   Furthermore jihad can be waged for self defense and for oppression and the latter is wide open to interpretation - even as Mohammad had a Jew murdered for writing a poem and now we have journalists murdered for cartoons.   As I said, Wide open to interpretation. The same cannot be said of the Old testament.  I rest my case.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
Click to expand...


You will remain this miserable until you repent and call upon the Lord to save you.   Realizing this why not just surrender your life to Christ tonight?  Why not?  What have you got to lose?  Your image on this board?


----------



## Derideo_Te

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book of Joshua was for a certain time, place and people.  It is history and has nothing to do with today.  On the other hand the same cannot be said of the Qu'ran.  There are 109 Murder verses that target Christians, Jews and unbelievers and they have not been abrogated even though Mohammad said, Allah gave permission for 3 forms of abrogation -  think of the possibilities!   Furthermore jihad can be waged for self defense and for oppression and the latter is wide open to interpretation - even as Mohammad had a Jew murdered for writing a poem and now we have journalists murdered for cartoons.   As I said, Wide open to interpretation. The same cannot be said of the Old testament.  I rest my case.
Click to expand...


Are those "factoids" from your cartoon Chick tracts "source", Jeri?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book of Joshua was for a certain time, place and people.  It is history and has nothing to do with today.  On the other hand the same cannot be said of the Qu'ran.  There are 109 Murder verses that target Christians, Jews and unbelievers and they have not been abrogated even though Mohammad said, Allah gave permission for 3 forms of abrogation -  think of the possibilities!   Furthermore jihad can be waged for self defense and for oppression and the latter is wide open to interpretation - even as Mohammad had a Jew murdered for writing a poem and now we have journalists murdered for cartoons.   As I said, Wide open to interpretation. The same cannot be said of the Old testament.  I rest my case.
Click to expand...

Here's the actual problem, beyond all religion is nonsense, they believe in their Holy Book while you don't.  They are allowed to slaughter and you aren't, but you did, and now you try and say well, that was in the old days, but they have long memories.  Well, they have 700 years to play catch-up so buckle your seat belt little Jesus freak.


----------



## NYcarbineer

*Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy

A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*

That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?

Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will remain this miserable until you repent and call upon the Lord to save you.   Realizing this why not just surrender your life to Christ tonight?  Why not?  What have you got to lose?  Your image on this board?
Click to expand...

This is why people so hate Christians like you.  What a bunch of cocky little shits, believing they are saved and all they had to do was talk the talk, not walk the walk.

The reason I rejected your faith is because I know it so well, not because I don't.


----------



## Carib Gyal

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book of Joshua was for a certain time, place and people.  It is history and has nothing to do with today.  On the other hand the same cannot be said of the Qu'ran.  There are 109 Murder verses that target Christians, Jews and unbelievers and they have not been abrogated even though Mohammad said, Allah gave permission for 3 forms of abrogation -  think of the possibilities!   Furthermore jihad can be waged for self defense and for oppression and the latter is wide open to interpretation - even as Mohammad had a Jew murdered for writing a poem and now we have journalists murdered for cartoons.   As I said, Wide open to interpretation. The same cannot be said of the Old testament.  I rest my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the actual problem, beyond all religion is nonsense, they believe in their Holy Book while you don't.  They are allowed to slaughter and you aren't, but you did, and now you try and say well, that was in the old days, but they have long memories.  Well, they have 700 years to play catch-up so buckle your seat belt little Jesus freak.
Click to expand...

Much as they defended themselves during the crusades, others will defend themselves against them today. Don't blame the modern world for their tardiness.


----------



## Carib Gyal

NYcarbineer said:


> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News


Another Christian or Jewish suicide bomber? Sheesh something must be done.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (3:56) - _"As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> _Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.
> 
> Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."  _
> 
> _Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _
> 
> _Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" _
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now read the fucking Bible as well.  It's filled with righteous slaughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but God never orders Jew or Christians to kill anyone simply because they don't believe in the Jewish or Christian god.
Click to expand...

Slaughter is slaughter little buddy, and the Catholics had no problems saying convert or die.  Look up Marrano: Marrano - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Little-Acorn said:


> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever take the hint?



Multiculturalism is a means to divide... division never results in cohesion.  

That is not even a debatable point... therefore we can know that those who advocate for such, are idiots.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News



Are you claiming this suicide bomber was a Christian or a Jew?


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming this suicide bomber was a Christian or a Jew?
Click to expand...


No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NYcarbineer said:


> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News



No... Yemen is an Islamic culture, therefore it is an unstable culture.  Because Evil promotes only chaos, calamity and catastrophe.

The OPs point is that reasonable people know this about Islam and yet the LEFT demands that Islam should be tolerated and accepted.  Because the Left is foolish... and evil preys upon the foolish.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming this suicide bomber was a Christian or a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.
Click to expand...


You must think everyone is illiterate because you are not good at making your point and no one understands what it is.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NYcarbineer said:


> No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.


*
ROFLMNAO!
*
I so adore the sweeter ironies.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Yemen is an Islamic culture, therefore it is an unstable culture.  Because Evil promotes only chaos, calamity and catastrophe.
> 
> The OPs point is that reasonable people know this about Islam and yet the LEFT demands that Islam should be tolerated and accepted.  Because the Left is foolish... and evil preys upon the foolish.
Click to expand...


And what culture was Bush's America on 9/11, 2001?


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming this suicide bomber was a Christian or a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must think everyone is illiterate because you are not good at making your point and no one understands what it is.
Click to expand...


That's funny coming from someone who doesn't know what the OP's point is.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ROFLMNAO!
> *
> I so adore the sweeter ironies.
Click to expand...


Is Yemen multicultural?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NYcarbineer said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Yemen is an Islamic culture, therefore it is an unstable culture.  Because Evil promotes only chaos, calamity and catastrophe.
> 
> The OPs point is that reasonable people know this about Islam and yet the LEFT demands that Islam should be tolerated and accepted.  Because the Left is foolish... and evil preys upon the foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what culture was Bush's America on 9/11, 2001?
Click to expand...


You're asking about what has most influenced the US Culture in 2001?  The Year that William "The Bubba" left power after 8 years?

That would be 8 years of appeasing Islam, setting a "Wall of Separation" between US Law Enforcement and US Intelligence, forcing the US Intelligence operations from the means to hire foreign operatives with a criminal record, refusing to investigate Mohammad Atta's terrorist Cell, because that would be "PROFILING".... LITERALLY SHUTTING DOWN THE FBI INVESTIGATION which came after it was learned that those Middle Eastern Men were only interested in Learning how to FLY jumbo Jets... AND SPECIFICALLY: _NOT *LANDING* THEM!_


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NYcarbineer said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ROFLMNAO!
> *
> I so adore the sweeter ironies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Yemen multicultural?
Click to expand...


It really helps when "Contributors READ the thread... 

#186


----------



## NYcarbineer

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ROFLMNAO!
> *
> I so adore the sweeter ironies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Yemen multicultural?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really helps when "Contributors READ the thread...
> 
> #186
Click to expand...


A post that is mentally retarded is of no value.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Yemen is an Islamic culture, therefore it is an unstable culture.  Because Evil promotes only chaos, calamity and catastrophe.
> 
> The OPs point is that reasonable people know this about Islam and yet the LEFT demands that Islam should be tolerated and accepted.  Because the Left is foolish... and evil preys upon the foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what culture was Bush's America on 9/11, 2001?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking about what has most influenced the US Culture in 2001?  The Year that William "The Bubba" left power after 8 years?
Click to expand...


A retard who blames Clinton for 9/11.  You people are too easy.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NYcarbineer said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Yemen is an Islamic culture, therefore it is an unstable culture.  Because Evil promotes only chaos, calamity and catastrophe.
> 
> The OPs point is that reasonable people know this about Islam and yet the LEFT demands that Islam should be tolerated and accepted.  Because the Left is foolish... and evil preys upon the foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what culture was Bush's America on 9/11, 2001?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking about what has most influenced the US Culture in 2001?  The Year that William "The Bubba" left power after 8 years?
> 
> That would be 8 years of appeasing Islam, setting a "Wall of Separation" between US Law Enforcement and US Intelligence, forcing the US Intelligence operations from the means to hire foreign operatives with a criminal record, refusing to investigate Mohammad Atta's terrorist Cell, because that would be "PROFILING".... LITERALLY SHUTTING DOWN THE FBI INVESTIGATION which came after it was learned that those Middle Eastern Men were only interested in Learning how to FLY jumbo Jets... AND SPECIFICALLY: _NOT *LANDING* THEM!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A retard who blames Clinton for 9/11.  You people are too easy.
Click to expand...


ROFL!

Yet another classic demonstration of the Ideological Left struggling to understand the difference between _Cause and Effect._


----------



## NYcarbineer

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy
> 
> A suicide bomber rammed his explosives-laden minibus into a gathering of recruits outside a police academy in the heart of Yemen's capital on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people in the latest high-profile attack to hit Sanaa.*
> 
> That was 3 days ago.  Does Yemen have a 'multi-cultural' policy?
> 
> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 37 at Yemen Police Academy - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Yemen is an Islamic culture, therefore it is an unstable culture.  Because Evil promotes only chaos, calamity and catastrophe.
> 
> The OPs point is that reasonable people know this about Islam and yet the LEFT demands that Islam should be tolerated and accepted.  Because the Left is foolish... and evil preys upon the foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what culture was Bush's America on 9/11, 2001?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking about what has most influenced the US Culture in 2001?  The Year that William "The Bubba" left power after 8 years?
> 
> That would be 8 years of appeasing Islam, setting a "Wall of Separation" between US Law Enforcement and US Intelligence, forcing the US Intelligence operations from the means to hire foreign operatives with a criminal record, refusing to investigate Mohammad Atta's terrorist Cell, because that would be "PROFILING".... LITERALLY SHUTTING DOWN THE FBI INVESTIGATION which came after it was learned that those Middle Eastern Men were only interested in Learning how to FLY jumbo Jets... AND SPECIFICALLY: _NOT *LANDING* THEM!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A retard who blames Clinton for 9/11.  You people are too easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> Yet another classic demonstration of the Ideological Left struggling to understand the difference between _Cause and Effect._
Click to expand...


You're the one who made the claim.

Is it a comfort to be incapable of being embarrassed by your own abject stupidity?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NYcarbineer said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... Yemen is an Islamic culture, therefore it is an unstable culture.  Because Evil promotes only chaos, calamity and catastrophe.
> 
> The OPs point is that reasonable people know this about Islam and yet the LEFT demands that Islam should be tolerated and accepted.  Because the Left is foolish... and evil preys upon the foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what culture was Bush's America on 9/11, 2001?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking about what has most influenced the US Culture in 2001?  The Year that William "The Bubba" left power after 8 years?
> 
> That would be 8 years of appeasing Islam, setting a "Wall of Separation" between US Law Enforcement and US Intelligence, forcing the US Intelligence operations from the means to hire foreign operatives with a criminal record, refusing to investigate Mohammad Atta's terrorist Cell, because that would be "PROFILING".... LITERALLY SHUTTING DOWN THE FBI INVESTIGATION which came after it was learned that those Middle Eastern Men were only interested in Learning how to FLY jumbo Jets... AND SPECIFICALLY: _NOT *LANDING* THEM!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A retard who blames Clinton for 9/11.  You people are too easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> Yet another classic demonstration of the Ideological Left struggling to understand the difference between _Cause and Effect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the claim.
> 
> Is it a comfort to be incapable of being embarrassed by your own abject stupidity?
Click to expand...


I made no claim... I stated facts.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm claiming you're a fucking illiterate cretin for not seeing what my point was.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ROFLMNAO!
> *
> I so adore the sweeter ironies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Yemen multicultural?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really helps when "Contributors READ the thread...
> 
> #186
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A post that is mentally retarded is of no value.
Click to expand...


That nicely sums up your entire posting career


----------



## francoHFW

As if France is as multicultural as WE are....I see you dupes also seem to believe French police don't have guns...lol.

SEE- Burkas are outlawed on any public ground in France...
BBC News - The Islamic veil across Europe
France was the first European country to ban the full-face Islamic veil in public places.

France has about five million Muslims - the largest Muslim minority in Western Europe - but it is thought only about 2,000 women wear full veils.

As President, Nicolas Sarkozy, whose administration brought in the ban, said that veils oppress women and were "not welcome" in France.

Under the ban that took effect on 11 April 2011, no woman, French or foreign, is able to leave their home with their face hidden behind a veil without running the risk of a fine.


----------



## Carib Gyal

Liberals can take their hypocritical horseshit to the stables. Lefties all claim to be the great supporters of women, of gays, of minorities, and at the same time they're defending the biggest oppressors of women, gays and minorities - Islam. Get your shit together and quit thinking with that hole in your ass. FFS.


----------



## francoHFW

Carib Gyal said:


> Liberals can take their hypocritical horseshit to the stables. Lefties all claim to be the great supporters of women, of gays, of minorities, and at the same time they're defending the biggest oppressors of women, gays and minorities - Islam. Get your shit together and quit thinking with that hole in your ass. FFS.


No, we're just against bigot ugly American hater dupes picking fights with whole religions when the problem is fundamentalist terrorists..Obama is making the ME take part and grow up. We're the good guys, instead of chickenhawk Pubs sending in the 82nd airborne and making US the targets.


----------



## Vigilante

francoHFW said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals can take their hypocritical horseshit to the stables. Lefties all claim to be the great supporters of women, of gays, of minorities, and at the same time they're defending the biggest oppressors of women, gays and minorities - Islam. Get your shit together and quit thinking with that hole in your ass. FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we're just against bigot ugly American hater dupes picking fights with whole religions when the problem is fundamentalist terrorists..Obama is making the ME take part and grow up. We're the good guys, instead of chickenhawk Pubs sending in the 82nd airborne and making US the targets.
Click to expand...


But Liberal ICON Bill Maher on tonights show of todays aired episode of January 7th 2015, here on the show to talk about the Paris attack, Charlie Hebdo attack.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Maher has recognized that his Ideology is on the brink of being inextricably merged with Islam... and he's right.

His problem is that, like all useful idiots, he has no idea who he is or what he's crawled into bed with... and that it is FAR TOO LATE.  He elected Islam to the White House and he is going to have to face the consequences of what they've done to the US and when it comes... there will be no escape from the responsibility for such, for the Left.

Maher is setting himself up for a graceful exit... when the Left turns on the US, he wants to be able to claim he wasn't part of it.  

As usual, he's wrong.


----------



## Stephanie

Carib Gyal said:


> Liberals can take their hypocritical horseshit to the stables. Lefties all claim to be the great supporters of women, of gays, of minorities, and at the same time they're defending the biggest oppressors of women, gays and minorities - Islam. Get your shit together and quit thinking with that hole in your ass. FFS.



yep,


----------



## francoHFW

Maher is asking Muslims to stand up and be counted against terrorism. I think his numbers of muslim sympathizers are high lol...but NOW, with ISIL and Al Qaeda being the bad guys INSTEAD OF US for a change. things are changing. This is part of Maher's anti religion rant BTW...


----------



## rdean

bripat9643 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
Click to expand...

The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.


----------



## bripat9643

rdean said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
Click to expand...


No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

bripat9643 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
Click to expand...


Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .


----------



## bripat9643

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .
Click to expand...


Yes, in the long run.  Gun battles in the middle of the street and mass killings are seldom good for the economy.

Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?


----------



## francoHFW

TY, fear mongered, chickenhawk, ugly Americans hater dupes. We ALREADY have plenty of Muslims here and they cause ZERO trouble.


----------



## bripat9643

francoHFW said:


> TY, fear mongered, chickenhawk, ugly Americans hater dupes. We ALREADY have plenty of Muslims here and they cause ZERO trouble.



Read the thread about how Muslim behaviour changes as their numbers increase.


----------



## francoHFW

bripat9643 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in the long run.  Gun battles in the middle of the street and mass killings are seldom good for the economy.
> 
> Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?
Click to expand...

Only on the Pub propaganda machine. Muslims are coming along pretty quickly actually., now that the US has adults in charge, not chicken hawk morons.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

bripat9643 said:


> Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?



Well, give it a minute... they'll all be converts and readin' the handbook, soon enough.


----------



## francoHFW

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY, fear mongered, chickenhawk, ugly Americans hater dupes. We ALREADY have plenty of Muslims here and they cause ZERO trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread about how Muslim behaviour changes as their numbers increase.
Click to expand...

Now how is THAT total BS lol? Iran hasn't attacked anyone in 2800 years, for example.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY, fear mongered, chickenhawk, ugly Americans hater dupes. We ALREADY have plenty of Muslims here and they cause ZERO trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread about how Muslim behaviour changes as their numbers increase.
Click to expand...


They're worse than NY Liberals on a Condo Board.


----------



## bripat9643

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> 
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in the long run.  Gun battles in the middle of the street and mass killings are seldom good for the economy.
> 
> Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on the Pub propaganda machine. Muslims are coming along pretty quickly actually., now that the US has adults in charge, not chicken hawk morons.
Click to expand...


"Muslims are coming along?"  What the fuck does that mean, they've improved their rate of killing us infidels?


----------



## bripat9643

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY, fear mongered, chickenhawk, ugly Americans hater dupes. We ALREADY have plenty of Muslims here and they cause ZERO trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread about how Muslim behaviour changes as their numbers increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how is THAT total BS lol? Iran hasn't attacked anyone in 2800 years, for example.
Click to expand...


Persia invaded Greece in 400 BC, numskull.


----------



## RKMBrown

Little-Acorn said:


> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever take the hint?


We are doing the same thing right here in the US.  Obama has imported a record number of terrorists.


----------



## bripat9643

RKMBrown said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing the same thing right here in the US.  Obama has imported a record number of terrorists.
Click to expand...


Yep, we are, and all these scumbag Muslim apologists are doing everything they can to increase their numbers.  I think liberals want to be massacred by Muslims and be forced to comply with Sharia.  That's the only possible explanation.


----------



## francoHFW

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in the long run.  Gun battles in the middle of the street and mass killings are seldom good for the economy.
> 
> Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on the Pub propaganda machine. Muslims are coming along pretty quickly actually., now that the US has adults in charge, not chicken hawk morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Muslims are coming along?"  What the fuck does that mean, they've improved their rate of killing us infidels?
Click to expand...

The Kurds, Saudis, Jordanians Pakistanis are fighting ISIL and Al Qaeda these days, and their leaders and medi a condemned these attacks in the strongest terms. NEW. And of course barely covered by RW media.


----------



## francoHFW

bripat9643 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago, France's "enlightened" politicians threw the doors open for immigration of foreign Muslims in particular, while providing no requirement for immigrant to assimilate into French society. They apparently felt that having different cultures living side by side would somehow enrich the life experience, or something.
> 
> So how's that working out for them? There are hundreds of neighborhoods, districts, and even entire cities where Muslims have taken over, and French people (including cops) are afraid to even go into any more. Plus the occasional mass murder of anyone who dares to criticize Muslims, lampoon the Muslim prophet, etc.
> 
> A very sobering video:
> Multiculturalisme et islam en France reportage de CBN - YouTube
> 
> The French seem to have a habit of letting murderous, fanatical dictatorships walk right into their country and take it over a piece at a time, with little resistance from the French military or any other part of the French government. It happened in the 1940s, and it's happening again now. Won't the French ever take the hint?
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing the same thing right here in the US.  Obama has imported a record number of terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, we are, and all these scumbag Muslim apologists are doing everything they can to increase their numbers.  I think liberals want to be massacred by Muslims and be forced to comply with Sharia.  That's the only possible explanation.
Click to expand...

Perhaps they're not brainwashed hater dupes and bigots lol...


----------



## rdean

bripat9643 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country, it isn't the Muslims.  It's the right wing Christian Confederate conservatives.  Taking down the economy.  Letting Bin Laden go.  War on women, war on science, war on education.  Redistribution of wealth to the top 1%.  Hatred of gays, blacks, Hispanics, atheists and scientists.  If so many weren't old, it might come to a civil war.  Course, being anti technology, it wouldn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in the long run.  Gun battles in the middle of the street and mass killings are seldom good for the economy.
> 
> Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?
Click to expand...

Who are the "apologists"?


----------



## bripat9643

rdean said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> 
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in the long run.  Gun battles in the middle of the street and mass killings are seldom good for the economy.
> 
> Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the "apologists"?
Click to expand...

You, for one. PMH for another.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Carib Gyal said:


> Liberals can take their hypocritical horseshit to the stables. Lefties all claim to be the great supporters of women, of gays, of minorities, and at the same time they're defending the biggest oppressors of women, gays and minorities - Islam. Get your shit together and quit thinking with that hole in your ass. FFS.



Ignorant and inane!


----------



## Mac1958

.

Wow, way to kill a thread, move it to the "Europe" area...

.


----------



## Antares

PaintMyHouse said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have some serious phobias yourself, PMH.  First and foremost - a fear of the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what that might be, and probably never will especially since it is truths, plural.  And the opposite of one profound truth is usually another profound truth.
> 
> Don't go there, you haven't a clue or a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ain't you jus a badass?
> 
> PMH you aren't shit mentally, physically or intellectually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you got eh?  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all I need kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are a clueless little asswipe that's for sure.  Care to entertain us with your opinions on the Frog Sand *******?
Click to expand...



You poor little piss ant, go play with the kids next door.


----------



## Antares

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your learned stupidity is incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from the ignoramus who claimed that there are only "100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim population is now over 5 million and that is why France is beginning to disintegrate.  They have to go in and empty out those no go zones and clean it up over there.  They are losing their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was the last person who tried that kind of inhumane tactic, Jeri?
> 
> How did it work out for him?
> 
> Here is a newsflash for you: You can't suppress a religion. It doesn't work. You should already know that from all of your bible studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?  Suppress a religion?  The Islamists that set up no go zones are the ones suppressing.  Suppressing the French people who have opened their nation to them to live and to assimilate.  Not to take over and set up no go zones.  You should know that already from reading the history of France.   France never had no go zones until these Militant Muslims showed up.  They are taking the French for granted and abusing the hospitality that has been offered them.  Amazing how concerned you are about the rights of Muslims and no so much about the rights of the rest of us.  Did you convert to Islam?  Is that what this is all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fauxnews is not a credible source for these "no go zones". I suggest that you try another that doesn't lie to you (as Fauxnews openly admitted in court to doing to it's viewers.)
Click to expand...


Like HuffPo, Media Matters, kos and addicting info?

Moron.


----------



## Antares

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go to war on your own citizens because of a bunch of fanatics.
> 
> 
> 
> To them they shouldn't be citizens, there or here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content for them to remain in their own countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you come from then, since it wasn't here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in Boston MA.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  If you aren't Native American then you came from someplace else, according to your logic, and your family should have stayed there.
> 
> And using said "logic" I was born in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Germany.  My wife says the German part is what makes me an asshole.
Click to expand...


Your lack of a brain makes you an asshole.


----------



## rdean

bripat9643 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth makes liars cry.  It's the allergic reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit whether Muslims are good for the economy or not.  They're a threat to our civilization.  They need to be kept out of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would, at the end of the day, make them BAD for the economy... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in the long run.  Gun battles in the middle of the street and mass killings are seldom good for the economy.
> 
> Did you notice how the apologists for Islam have all given up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the "apologists"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, for one. PMH for another.
Click to expand...

Now you're projecting.  We know for a fact that it's Republicans who apologize:

With Joe Barton s BP apology Republicans points lost in oblivion - CSMonitor.com

Congress owed BP an apology for White House pressure on the firm to establish a $20 billion escrow fund – a “shakedown” – to help victims of the spill.


----------



## Yarddog

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in France in your women's underpants.
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
Click to expand...



No,  really there is no other religion on the planet that is calling for a world wide caliphate, except for Islam.  They say they are a religion of peace but there can only be peace under Shariah. Its just a sad fact for them. The radicals that is, and the moderate ones who look the other way and would be just as happy to live in their world,  which is somewhere in the 12 th  century.


----------



## rdean

Yarddog said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No,  really there is no other religion on the planet that is calling for a world wide caliphate, except for Islam.  They say they are a religion of peace but there can only be peace under Shariah. Its just a sad fact for them. The radicals that is, and the moderate ones who look the other way and would be just as happy to live in their world,  which is somewhere in the 12 th  century.
Click to expand...

Joyce Meyer Let God Set Your Agenda - Daily Devotion CBN.com


----------



## Antares

rdean said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No,  really there is no other religion on the planet that is calling for a world wide caliphate, except for Islam.  They say they are a religion of peace but there can only be peace under Shariah. Its just a sad fact for them. The radicals that is, and the moderate ones who look the other way and would be just as happy to live in their world,  which is somewhere in the 12 th  century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joyce Meyer Let God Set Your Agenda - Daily Devotion CBN.com
Click to expand...



Your post has nothing to do with a Caliphate dean


----------



## Swagger

Derideo_Te said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals can take their hypocritical horseshit to the stables. Lefties all claim to be the great supporters of women, of gays, of minorities, and at the same time they're defending the biggest oppressors of women, gays and minorities - Islam. Get your shit together and quit thinking with that hole in your ass. FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant and inane!
Click to expand...


What an ugly comment.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Yarddog said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should live in what should be America, but I don't because of you and your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in America.
> 
> There are between 100,000-200,000 Muslims living in France. It only took 13 to bring down two WTC buildings in America. That's a lot of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex-pat I see.  Got it.  And religion is batshit crazy from the get-go so putting it into the hands of nutters is why madness happens.  It's not Islam, although it is certainly causing problems these days, it's the whole fucking concept.  This is the only life you will ever have kiddos, so don't fuck it up hoping for Eternal Bliss, virgins or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an ex-pat, and to equate all religions with Islam in this day and age only shows your muddled thinking. You live among a majority of Christians and constantly offend them with no repercussions. A newspaper makes some jokes about Islam and they are firebombed and murdered. Until America sees your kind for what they are, silly children, Americans and others will continue to be murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't acknowledge the root of the problem then you can't fix it.  Islam is symptom currently, not the disease, which is religion, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No,  really there is no other religion on the planet that is calling for a world wide caliphate, except for Islam.  They say they are a religion of peace but there can only be peace under Shariah. Its just a sad fact for them. The radicals that is, and the moderate ones who look the other way and would be just as happy to live in their world,  which is somewhere in the 12 th  century.
Click to expand...


Moderates become more radical as their numbers increase.  Sharia doesn't come as a result of a mouthy minority, it comes as a result of a majority headed by a mouthy minority... that's called GOVERNMENT.

Now Sharia, is simply a VERY BAD FORM OF GOVERNMENT, because like Socialism... it's ENTIRELY SUBJECTIVE.  Thus we recognize that there's no means for it to EVER serve anything remotely akin to JUSTICE.

Tolerate Moderate Muslims and you tolerate that which must ultimately destroy you.


----------



## KamikazeK

Rusty Houser said:


> Bring no-go to the US. I want in. Yes, I am saluting the fundamentalist Muslims. They have stood against evil.


This guy killed people in a movie theater recently.


----------



## francoHFW

OP- Total Pub propaganda/BS/hate talk. No such places. The USA leads the modern world in dangerous ghettos. What happened to Jack Kemp and enterprise zones...


----------



## hjmick

KamikazeK said:


> Rusty Houser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring no-go to the US. I want in. Yes, I am saluting the fundamentalist Muslims. They have stood against evil.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy killed people in a movie theater recently.
Click to expand...



Did you join this board just to tell us something we already knew?


----------



## KamikazeK

hjmick said:


> KamikazeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusty Houser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring no-go to the US. I want in. Yes, I am saluting the fundamentalist Muslims. They have stood against evil.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy killed people in a movie theater recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you join this board just to tell us something we already knew?
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## hjmick

KamikazeK said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KamikazeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusty Houser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring no-go to the US. I want in. Yes, I am saluting the fundamentalist Muslims. They have stood against evil.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy killed people in a movie theater recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you join this board just to tell us something we already knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...



So your only purpose here is to troll the board...


----------

